# Reddy and Pokey's Waiting Room



## Crossroads Boers

SO excited to see these kids!! 

Capriole's Reddy To Rock (Ruger granddaughter) was AI-d to Capriole's Tuffy James *Ennobled* and is due January 8th! Please oh please have a paint doeling Reddy! ray:

Leaning Tree MJ. Hocus Pocus (dappled paint) was bred to Camo (black dappled) and is due Jan 13th. Pokey should have some super duper cool colored kids! 

I'm thinking twins from Pokey and triplets from Reddy? Reddy isn't all that big but she had trips last year and looked about the same. 

The traditional buck is Tuffy and the paint doeling is one of his daughters.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Those are gonna be some nice kids! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove

Well Reddy is certainly more prepared than Pokey in the udder department! So exciting!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

SalteyLove said:


> Well Reddy is certainly more prepared than Pokey in the udder department! So exciting!


Yeah, Pokey's udder is developing pretty slow, but she still has 4 1/2 weeks until she's due so she's got time to grow it.  Pokey is due the 13th of January, and Reddy is due the 8th.


----------



## Frosty

can't wait to see what they have. Thinking pink and colorful for you. I will be watching. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Frosty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Then there's this poor FF girl who's not due until 2/5!


----------



## SalteyLove

Crossroads Boers said:


> The there's this poor FF girl who's not due until 2/5!


Oh dear! Do quads run in her lines?? Poor poor lass.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Can't wait to see what they have. Fingers crossed for healthy colorful girls  I'm going to guess triplets and twins, 4 girls, 1 boy!

All the baby threads are making me excited and anxious. I'm supposed to be getting my first boer kids next week.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's a twin and her dam's dam hasn't had more than twins in 4 kiddings. She has had a large belly her whole life... but she is absolutely gigantic already, so I am wondering if she has triplets. Hopefully not more!!! :shock:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

She is pretty big. Three is a good number. It always fun to see quads, but I'd never actually want that many or wish them upon anyone. :hair:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

3 is a great number.  Maybe not for a ff but definitely for does like Reddy. 

I would LOVE to get a doeling or two from the really big doe (Liberty) as she is one of our best show does and is bred to a really cool buck.  I wouldn't mind a buck out of her either though...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Liberty is a gorgeous girl too. I had to look up who she is bred too. He is a very nice buck. Your definitely going to have some amazing kids from everyone.

I came across a paint son of his and was so tempted. Very handsome little guy. Looked a lot like his dad.


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW ! I love all the big tummies  All looking grand as usual 
Cant wait to see all those bouncing beautiful babies ! 
Especially Liberty  

That poor FF ! :shocked::shock: Oh my , i will be praying for that sweetheart for sure , keep us posted Vic ! She will probably handle it all with ease 
They do like to scare the buttons off us , don't they ? :GAAH:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  We're super excited to see her kids. We bought one of Shaq's (the sire of Liberty's kids) daughters and really love her!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so loving the bucks , boy what handsome fellas they are 
They are both just stunning !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Trickyroo said:


> WOW ! I love all the big tummies  All looking grand as usual
> Cant wait to see all those bouncing beautiful babies !
> Especially Liberty
> 
> That poor FF ! :shocked::shock: Oh my , i will be praying for that sweetheart for sure , keep us posted Vic ! She will probably handle it all with ease
> They do like to scare the buttons off us , don't they ? :GAAH:


Thanks Laura! I can't wait either!

Yeah, poor Liberty.  Hopefully she'll do ok!


----------



## Trickyroo

She will kid just fine , they just like to keep us fingernail less and sleep deprived  She's going to have a few gorgeous doelings for you honey , i just know it  Fingernails and sleep are over rated , lol.

She's also a Poli daughter , she's going to be just fine


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You're so sweet Laura! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Vic , Poli and her story , her loss , touched a lot of us. Me personally , i was crushed  I take all the losses to heart , Poli was very special to me. Your stories and pictures made her ours too . Seeing Liberty brings her back for me in a way and I'm sure you too


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Poli was a very special little doe and I sure wish we could have gotten one more kidding from her.  I am beyond thankful that we got Liberty and her brother though. Liberty is like the perfect doe. Easy keeper, almost nothing on the health record, proven show doe, easy going and as sweet as they come. Now we just need to see what kind of a mom she is.  I'm sure she'll do great if she's anything like Poli with her mothering skills!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Such a shame about Poli, I remember she was one of the first of your does I was following and always anticipating <along with Star>.

I sure hope these girls give doelings and I am sure they will have some fun colors! They are all soooo wide LOL how do they fit through a barn door haha!!!  
I really wish you lived closer <along with Pam!>, I'd LOVE to have a doeling from either of your herds for my kids to raise, show & breed ♥♥♥


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It sure was.  Star kidded with triplets again just a few days ago (2 red dapples and a red), and get this... her sister Bombshell had QUINTS (3 dapples, a red and a black) for the 2nd year in a row! And all 5 are doing just fine. Talk about a productive doe! We don't own Star anymore but the guy that bought her is super nice and is constantly sending me emails with updates on her.  

Aw, thanks. Yeah, it is too bad!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here is a picture of the quints. Hopefully it will open.. https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/CBGA/photos/photomatic/246303419/lightbox/442203493#


----------



## milk and honey

Quints again?! Bombshell is an apt name for her!!! I couldn't see the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I can't save the picture off the link so not sure how to make it show up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gorgeous girls, Victoria!!!  Can't wait to see some babies!

Can you screenshot the pic?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  

I emailed my friend who owns Bombshell and asked if she could send me the picture. So I can post it once she sends it to me.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are the quints! Aren't they cute? These kids were born at Friday Creek Farm. And they are related to Camo. Bombshell is out of a Camo son.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## PowerPuffMama

Beautiful! What cuties they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

And they are all healthy sized kids!!! Poor mama must have been huge!!! 
Can't wait to see what your girls give you. I'm seeing black dape paints out of your one doe  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty

Those babies are just so precious. That sure is a lot of babies. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Jessica84 said:


> I'm seeing black dape paints out of your one doe


Yaaaaaay.   I think I might prefer a red dapple paint though... ray:


----------



## Jessica84

Really? My want list is down to a normal black paint and a black dapple paint so if you get either of those ugly colors you let me know and I'll take them away for you lol no matter what the color I'm sure they will be beautiful (see not handsome beautiful lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Actually I take that back because I'm looking for a buck so they can be handsome and beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol, Jessica you are cracking me up. Actually, I think you are the first farm on our waiting list for a dapple kid...  There are 27 or 28 farms on the list total, but just 5 or so for Pokey's kids I think...  I'm finding these dapples are very highly sought after!


----------



## Jessica84

Really?? I think I was put on that right before I got diamonds and that was in august so didn't take to long lol. Well then I'm really hoping for some spotted bucks. I think I'm going to end up selling the one I have  he was hard to keep in his pen but is better with some girlfriends but now he decided it's real fun to use his nose and push all the grain out of the feeders. Just all around giving me high blood pressure lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah really.  I have you down for a dapple doe though... I can change it to a buck, but shouldn't have both. The farms behind you wouldn't like that. 

That's too bad about your buck. That is frustrating! I have a doe that does that with hay. She grabs it in her mouth, pulls it out of the feeder and then spits it out. :veryangry: Drives me NUTS! 

I also have this doe who is due in the first week of March. She's also bred to Camo.  She had a super cool paint buck last year out of a traditional buck.


----------



## Trickyroo

I just love when Boer waiting room threads start , its so exciting  I think i could be becoming a Boer Goat person , in my dreams anyways


----------



## Jessica84

Totally understandable, I would want anyone upset. Is that babes? I <3 babes too, well actually I love them all  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, that's Babe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

24 days until Reddy's due! 29 for Pokey.


----------



## rebelINny

Boy they are wide! Lol. Wish you were closer I'd take some kids off your hands I have two doelings I'm gonna need a handsome buck for come summer


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are such pretty girls, I sure can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## Frosty

I am waiting ever so impatiently. I love to watch your waiting threads gets me all excited you would think they were going to be mine. Oh well I will have some babies of my own come spring. But still following yours.


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah!! Another spring time kidder, I won't be alone lol. I always like seeing what she has too, they are always so cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

mine are due March and April


----------



## Jessica84

Well you still beat mine lol most of mine are due in April, some in May and I'll slowly add in the doelings as they get old enough all the way till June, so I'm looking at kidding from April to November lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol... who has babies who *aren't* cute?? 

Reddy has 19 days to go and Pokey has 24. Pokey looked humongous tonight. I keep kind of hoping she has 3, but doubt it. I'll get new pics.  It has been 5 days or so...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

My list of prego girls is: 

Reddy: 1/8
Pokey:1/13
Magic: 2/3
Liberty: 2/5
Babe: 3/7
Dazzle: 5/12 

So we have spring babies due too.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Yay, can't wait to see them 
Glad to see Dazzle added to the list!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im waiting somewhat patiently


----------



## Jessica84

Well that is nice and spread out. Just when you start missing newborns youll have more  and good girl Dazzle for getting your act together  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yah, Dazzle finally got her act together. Poor bucky was SO happy to finally get his first doe! Dandi has been teasing him for months now but she's still not able to be bred. 

You and me both Laura.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pictures from today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty is hanging in there.  6 weeks to go.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Ok its official they need some "Caution! Wide Load" stickers.

They are looking great. I'm thinking Liberty may have trips?
And fingers still crossed for Dandi.


----------



## Frosty

oh wow got to wait til may for dazzle. Can hardly wait that long. lol.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh!! Liberty is huge, poor girl can't be to happy being her first time. Don't the last few weeks take forever!!! They are not even my goats and time is going by slow lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh geez , look at all those big tummies ! 
Holy poops :shocked: would ya look at Liberty ! 
What's your feeling on her baby count Vic ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They do have to file through the door one by one now.  

I think Liberty has triplets. She's not real deep bodied and has had a large belly her whole life. I felt her kids kicking last night and it felt like there were 10 kids in there.  

This is how Liberty's mom looked in her last week of pregnancy with twins...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

RaineyDayFarms said:


> And fingers still crossed for Dandi.


Thanks.  We're doing the infusions again with her. 2 down one to go. It didn't cure her the first time but we think it helped quite a bit.


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> They do have to file through the door one by one now.
> 
> I think Liberty has triplets. She's not real deep bodied and has had a large belly her whole life. I felt her kids kicking last night and it felt like there were 10 kids in there.
> 
> This is how Liberty's mom looked in her last week of pregnancy with twins...


Im praying for trips too , and a nice easy delivery for her  
Awwwwww:sigh: She certainly was a huge.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

You can certainly tell where Liberty gets her looks(and size). 
I'm really sorry that her mom is no longer with you though. 

Glad to hear positive news about Miss Dandi. I really hope it works this time around.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura.  

Yeah, Poli was a cute little goat and is greatly missed. Liberty is a lot like her, but bigger belly and height wise.  

Me too! We want Dandi babies soooooo badly.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Brand new Camo babies born at Kindlehope Farm!  Triplet does! Come on Pokey... follow this doe's example, but I'd be happy with just two does.


----------



## Jessica84

I saw that on fb!!! He sure throws so cool kids


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww those girls are darling! I hope and pray you get some lovely doe kids! But of course, just having some healthy, and fun colored babies would be awesome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes indeed.  Thanks Candice! I'd be perfectly happy with bucks too as long as everything is healthy.


----------



## bgr09

Is there semen available on the camo buck I'm looking for a good dappled buck to flush to my doe that will produce show kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'd check with Danette at Kindlehope Farm. I know they collected him and bet they have semen for sale. http://www.kindlehopefarm.com/contact.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Camo hasn't had a lot of his kids shown, but he does produce some nice ones. This is our show doe out of him.

Edit: I added a picture of the black dapple's mom.  Jessica owns her now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some pics from today.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Reddy has quite the udder already compared to Maxine. Pokey's udder looks like Maxine's.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my , they all could pass for floats in the New Years Day parade !


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Not much longer  They are so cute.

Camo may not have a lot of kids out showing but he looks to have some very nice ones. That would be cool if they shipped. I'm excited to see what Babe has for you, she is one of my favorites.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

crosscandyboers said:


> Reddy has quite the udder already compared to Maxine. Pokey's udder looks like Maxine's.


Yeah, I was thinking that too.



Trickyroo said:


> Oh my , they all could pass for floats in the New Years Day parade !


Lol!!


----------



## Jessica84

RaineyDayFarms said:


> Not much longer  They are so cute.
> 
> Camo may not have a lot of kids out showing but he looks to have some very nice ones. That would be cool if they shipped. I'm excited to see what Babe has for you, she is one of my favorites.


Well speaking of shipping  
Crossroads do you ship by air? Was looking at prices of ground and air shipping and oh wow is air so much cheaper!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No, haven't flown a goat yet... but we've had lots of people ask about it. Just haven't had someone serious enough want to do it. 

I need to get some pics of Babe. She's so round already. She's the buck's companion right now and isn't real happy about that... but she's bossy to the other does so I don't really care. lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well you tell babes to have me a dappled buck and you'll have someone super serious about doing it lol
A lady south of me wanted a goat from Max Boers so contacted her. She quoted I think it was $2,000 to ship out here and it would be $1,000 of course if she could find someone to also buy a animal, she then asked about air and it was $650. I totally dropped my jaw on the price difference. Not to mention I'll NEVER use the guy I did with diamonds, I mean he did just fine on getting her home but, well you met him lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know a lady who charges $250 to haul goats anywhere in the nation...  She's mainly a horse hauler but takes goats often too. We used her earlier this year to get two goats to MN. I think she only charged $150 each with those ones. Other than being extremely hard to contact and talk with, I think she's great.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Eta- that's a great deal. I might need to keep her number handy. Lol

Yes, we definitely need some updated Babe pics  


From what I've found it is usually cheaper to fly than to get a hauler. The last quote I got for shipping to 2 kids was about 600 total, with health papers. The last quote for hauling was 2,500. I did get fortunate to get one doe brought down from penn for 500, their mistake. And one from Oregon for significantly less. Both were great experiences. 
Sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No this is good...  The girls aren't close to kidding yet so we need something to talk about. lol 

Good to know Rainey Day.  

I have a friend who paid $2,000 to get a buck here from TX. I can't imagine spending that much just on the hauling!! 

I'm guessing we'll end up flying several kids out in 2015... so hopefully we will have a better idea of what the total cost will be by spring.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Lol.  That true.

That's a lot, especially for only one. He'd have to be one good looking buck. It doesn't cost that much to ship a horse! 
I will admit that's near what I paid for 5 sheep to be brought down from Chewelah(?) Wa. Paid more for shipping than I did for the sheep. It was an odd situation with the shipper though and I was originally quoted 1/2 the price. :/ Fortunately I love little fuzz balls.

Well since I don't live far from the airport, you can add me to the list of people who will be happy to have a kid or 2 flown in(fingers crossed for 2016)Lol


----------



## Jessica84

$2000.... Ouch!! Maybe they needed a tax write off. If I could sit still that long I would totally be a long hauler lol. I just did a 3 hour trip and that just about drive me crazy though lol.
But no I really think shipping is the way to go. At first for diamonds I was quoted $1200 but he ended up having to go right by you so it was $300. I wouldn't think air would be to much more. I know they have to be under so many lbs, I'll see if I can find info on that, and they have to be in a approved crate. But even if it came out the same the stress has got to be less. Instead of being in a trailer for a few days they are just in a crate for a few hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Yup, I think I need to quit my job(maybe just go to part time)and haul goats around. I could probably just stay in the state and have a good business. Lol. I may even take goats and hay as payment. But first I need a good trailer!
I just looked and the quote I got for shipping was 500, that's with the kennel and health certs on 2 kids. It probably runs 300-400 for shipping. I'm not sure on the weight limits, I've heard of going up to 50#. But if they can ship a 100+ pound dog, I'd think a big kid would be ok?
One note is I don't believe delta accepts horns!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Through american airlines it's $180 for the airfare on a crate and animal that is up to 50lbs, so as long as the kid and crate weigh 50lbs or less it's $180, so that's a good option for bottle kids.
They will ship them 51-70lbs for $240 and 71-100lbs for $285.
And if you're a military person, or have a military person you know ship them, you pay half the price.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nice! Thanks for the info Lacie. Great to know! Our weaned kids will be in the 71-100lb range. 

A basic health cert is close to $50 at our vet (which is an hour away). Reimbursement for our fuel to and from the airport (2 hours away) and vet would probably be around $100. So looks like the total cost would be around $435. 

Good heavens. Does delta not allow dogs with teeth either? lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's Reddy and Pokey. I took these this morning and the lighting wasn't real good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's Babe. She's wasn't feeling real photogenic. I'm not sure why she sticks her teeth out like that. Smiling???


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , look at Babe smiling for you !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's Liberty and Magic. Both due in under 5 weeks. Magic has a really really nice udder already. I didn't get a picture of it though.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how funny ! I was just going to ask how Liberty was doing 
There's my sweet girl :hugs: Oh my , look at those two! 
Magic looks just as wide as Liberty in that picture ! Im so excited to see your babies ! Especially Liberty's


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , on second glance , Liberty is bigger then Magic , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think I'm looking forward to seeing Liberty's kids the most!! Sooooooo hoping for a doe! 

Magic is pretty big too.  I think she has twins. Hoping for two paint does out of her! Magic is a half sister to our best paint doe Pompous... aka Poppy. Poppy's in my avatar.


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah babes is laughing saying 'haha Jessie you want a buck but I got girls in here' lol they all look great and wide. I can't wait to see any kind of your kids. They are always so beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. Hopefully she's not saying that...  

And thanks.  I'm so excited to see these babies. I got my baby fix today over at Camo's owner's farm. We're good friends and they live pretty close. Got to snuggle with those triplet Camo does and a couple others. SOOO cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

Fingers crossed for a doeling out of Liberty and a buckling out of Babe for you Jessica84


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura.


----------



## 8566

ADGA Nationals will be in Oregon this year beginning of July.
Not exactly Washington but close.

You might be able to find some ground transport going east for folks thinking about that.
I know July sounds really far away right now but if I recall correctly - Victoria - you kept the kids for a number of months?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Good to know.  Thanks Elizabeth. Yes, we keep does for 3 months and bucks for 2 1/2.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Reddy


----------



## Trickyroo

Such a pretty girl 
She looks as if she's had enough of being pregnant , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She definitely has!


----------



## HoosierShadow

She's such a beauty ♥ I agree though, she definitely looks like she's had enough of this pregnancy stuff! So excited about her babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Candice! We can't wait to see what she's got. Just 8 more days!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Countdown really starts now  
Time to start putting the X's on the calendar.

I'll admit I still have a month to wait but already started counting down.

Those Camo babies are soooo cute. I would be trying to take them home.

The girls are all looking good. Love seeing their pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, I literally have been counting down the days since the beginning of December! It's so close now! Only a week until Reddy's due, but she most likely will kid before then!! Can't wait! 

Both of the girls are doing great! I'm so glad we haven't had any issues this time around.  Reddy is definitely uncomfortable but is still eating and drinking well. She has started to gradually drop her kids, and is getting deeper. And Pokey doesn't seem to even notice she's preggo, just as happy as can be. I started giving the girls a little bit of COB and Pokey thinks she's died and gone to heaven whenever I give her some!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow 8 days isn't long! How exciting  We're starting to get very excited over here for our kids, so it's been fun watching these posts and following others does as they kid, and getting a baby fix to keep me patient 

We mixed cracked corn into our feed back in July to help a couple of goats put on some weight, and we've been adding some every day, and they just seem happier, have more energy - especially our hard keeper FB doe who used to foam like crazy when she chewed cud. She still does it, but nowhere near as bad and has the best appetite she's ever had. So I am happy that we've added the corn


----------



## Jessica84

Good job on the cob  after your girl passed  I decided to add some corn in with my pregos and I was really happy with it. They did seem to have more energy and really just seemed to take being prego better. The cob is a good choice (I just learned  ) because it also has oats and oats is also full of energy just not as hot as corn. Since I can buy corn and oats cheaper then made up cob I'm going that way 
But you tell those girls not to hold onto them to long, there's a lot of eager people waiting to see those kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

A friend told me about feeding COB to her pregnant does last year, and since she seems to have no kidding problems most of the time we thought we'd give it a try this year. So far so good. 

I really hope Reddy has 3.  A paint buck and 2 paint does to be precise.  I won't be all that surprised if she has traditional though.


----------



## Jessica84

I fed cob for years but was told corn was no good so I stopped. After it was suggested to you on that topic I got to thinking and I NEVER had issues with pregnancy tox. When I did.
I hope she has 3 too  I was just talking to a guy that I've been helping and we were talking about perfect goats so I told him look at yours cause that's what he wants. He's in love with your does and gonna ask to be on your waiting list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gee, thanks Jessica.  That must be Michael. We've been emailing back and forth tonight.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Don't laugh, but what exactly is cob? :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Corn, Oats, and Barley 

Can't wait to see some babies!!


----------



## Jessica84

He was fast  when he puts his mind to something he does it, I gotta give him credit.
And no laughing about the cob it took me over a year to figure out what BOSS was. I even went to the feed store and asked and they looked at me funny. I just thought it was some kind of feed that I couldn't get in California 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep. Corn, Oats and Barley.  I didn't know what that was for a long time either! 

Yes, I guess he was! 

Haha. That's funny! I'm not sure if our feed store people would know what BOSS is either...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Thanks  So glad to know that now. The lady at the feed store looked at me like I was crazy lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Now just 6 days till Reddy's due! I'll get some new pictures today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pictures from today.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Reddy definitely looks like she is getting close, look at that udder! She looks so miserable, poor mama! Pokey doesn't look as miserable in those pics, but she sure has a straight faced expression doesn't she?


----------



## springkids

I will be stalking this thread all weekend waiting to catch a glimpse at those babies. Good luck! I can't wait!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, poor Reddy is pretty miserable. She is looking pretty close. Last year she kidded on her due date with triplets... but I'm hoping she'll go a day or two early this time.  

I agree, Pokey seems quite unaffected by this whole pregnancy thing.


----------



## Trickyroo

I gotta laugh at Reddy's second picture down from the top , lol.
Is that a diva pose or what ? :ROFL::shades: She has a little smirk on her face too , lol. Love her , poor thing does look as if she's had enough 

Pokey still looks happy go luck , bless her heart :laugh:

Keep us posted Victoria , I'm so excited to see all these babies 
How's Liberty doing ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:lol: I'll keep you posted.  I've been posting pictures almost every day... :lol:  

Liberty is doing great.  She's so sweet. She doesn't have much of an udder considering she's due in 4 weeks, which is concerning, but she's got a teeny one. Her mom had a nice big udder as a ff so I'm not sure why Liberty doesn't have much of one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She might be one that'll bag up at the last minute. I have a doe that will have maybe a quart in her udder for a month, and the day she goes into labor, boom, over a gallon in there!


----------



## HoosierShadow

We had a FF last year that didn't get much of a bag at all, very unlike her dam & grand dam. Hopefully Liberty develops a good udder over the next month. The FF I mentioned has a better udder 3 weeks out this year, than last year so I am hopeful. But I think our weather had a lot to do with it for her, because it was so brutally cold last winter - temps we just aren't used to.

Reddy sure looks...ready! Can't wait to hear about her birth and see pics. Hopefully she goes a little early!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe... Reddy does look ready!!  

Yeah, hopefully Liberty will get an udder over the next month. Maybe she'll fill last minute. :sigh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hey Laura... who's the doggie in your avatar?  Looks like my aussie.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay! Day 145 for Reddy!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Any day now Reddy


----------



## Frosty

Guess I better keep a closer eye on this one. Time just seems to fly.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Looks like Reddy may be closer than we though.  Her udder is extremely full tonight and she's been having discharge all day. Hoping for babies tomorrow...


----------



## Jessica84

Oh ya!!! (Hope I don't jenex you right now) but I noticed with mine that when their 'pooch-girly bits' whatever ya wanna call it is all flat like hers they usually have them real soon. OH IM SO EXCITED!!!! And it's not even my goat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, I think she's within 24 hours or so. I didn't feel ligs but lost faith in doing that after 2 does kidded last year and I could still feel ligs. I like to go by the udder more, but that isn't always fool proof either.  

I'm so excited too!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow, so exciting! Like I said, she definitely looks 'Reddy' haha  Looks like she has a very nice, full udder and looks like she's dropped as well? 
Definitely keep us updated! So excited for you and Reddy, prayers that everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I can never feel the ligs except for my more dairy or slimmer does so yeah I gave up on that too. Ok make sure you wake up early cause I'll be back here in the morning and I wanna see babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

I am with Jessica. Super excited even if they aren't mine 

It looks like she's not as wide in these last shots either? Definite change.
Count down just went from days to hours 

And that is some pretty hay. I'm guessing alfalfa. I think its time to move to an area that grows it. Lol. Usually By the time it makes it down here its a nice shade of brown.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Candice! :hug: Yep, looks like she's dropped. 

I'll keep you all posted!!!  

Yeah, it's really nice alfalfa in the feeder tonight. Some bales are nice and some aren't nice at all from this load. Probably only one in 5 look really nice.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Yay come on Reddy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Is 10 till 4 early enough Jessica?  Just checked Reddy and nothing is happening yet. She's definitely dropped and her udder got even fuller. Ligs are gone. I'm going to be gone from 7am-noon but am hoping she'll wait until afternoon sometime...


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no you set it in stone now, your planning on leaving so that's when shell do it lol  hope she does wait but only long enough for you to get back


----------



## goathiker

I'm guessing she'll have them at 11:45 am :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol let the poll begin. Jill has 11:45 I'm gonna go with 10....who's next?  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna say tomorrow morning at 3:24am, if she's that close :lol:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

2:45 pm today. Happy, healthy kidding!


----------



## Jessica84

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm gonna say tomorrow morning at 3:24am, if she's that close :lol:


Lol she is so not gonna like you guess 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hey Laura... who's the doggie in your avatar?  Looks like my aussie.


That is my Yogi , he's a Border Collie and the biggest ham around , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

So so so !!! I have to know how Reddy is doing !!! Or am i missing something here ? Where is everyone ? Hello……...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Laura, Victoria said she would be out until noon, so we will all just have to sit here pulling our hair out for another hour or so...


----------



## Trickyroo

Ahhhh , thanks  I was getting worried ! Glad I'm not the only one pulling hairs out , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We're back and no babies yet thank goodness.  Sorry to keep ya'll waiting! 

We've parked ourselves in the barn now so will update very often as she progresses.  

And I've got the camera ready...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Caroline says she's seeing small contractions... yayyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. Just read the page with all your guesses.  My guess is around 2-2:30 today.  

Yogi is soo cute Laura!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sooo... she's pushing now.  Never mind the 2:30 comment. lol


----------



## crosscandyboers

She was totally waiting for you guys!!


----------



## goathiker

Yay


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, maybe so.  

Reddy is doing the pawing, up and down, up and down thing and has big contractions every time she lays down. I'm not sure how long this stage will last for her, but hopefully not too long.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Is she pushing at all yet or just contractions?


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on Reddy , you go girl , evict those little buggers for us


----------



## Frosty

oh boy I am excited can't wait to see what she has. Good wishes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yay! It's because of my guess you know  Everyone wants to make a liar out of me :lol:

Come on, show us some babies!! :stars: :birthday: :cake:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think she's pushing on the big contractions when she lays down... but hard to tell. 

Come on little paint does....  We know you're in there....


----------



## nancy d

Reddy please wait while I unload hay.:mrgreen:


----------



## springkids

Come on Reddy...have those beautiful babies. :-D


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oooohhhhh, I can't wait, and she's not even my doe!! Praying for a safe and uncomplicated delivery ray:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Still no babies, but she's making progress.  She has been giving some good pushes when she lays down, but after 6 or so pushes she's back up again.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I should have stuck with my first guess of 2-2:30.  Not sure how much longer but it may end up being after 2:30 unless she really gets serious here soon.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh good I got done trimming feet right in time  poor baby girl looks even more huge laying down lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I am still on for 2:45. Lol


----------



## goathiker

Lost the time. Now to see if we get triplets :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here comes a bubble!!!!!:wahoo:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Prayers for a fast and easy delivery 
Thinking pink!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Paint doe number one is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wahoo: :stars: Congrats! Knew I had enough time to feed the girls and bring some wood up, I didn't miss any pics :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d

Don't leave us like this!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How about "Rock My Socks"?   SOOOO HAPPY! She's got a big white patch under her belly and several white socks.  She's really little so I definitely think there's 3 kids...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ooooh, pretty girly! Fitting name too  Can't wait to see the other babies!


----------



## nancy d

Oh tears of joy!! Love Rock My Socks, Happy Birthday sweet thang!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

:balloons: Yay reddy, what a lovely little girl!!! I know she's wet, but She looks like she will be a pretty dark color.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! 

She is real dark red.


----------



## springkids

What a beauty.....love the name......are her sisters here yet??? :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope, sisters aren't here yet.  Should be any moment though.


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY !!! Oh she's gorgeous Victoria !!!I'm so happy you got your paint doeling  LOVE the name 
Good girl Reddy


----------



## springkids

She is beautiful. Love her face.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Doe number 2 is here!!  This one is traditional though... 

Just weighed number 1 and she's 6lbs even.


----------



## Jessica84

Unless #2 is huge I say 3 kids. #1 is sooo sweet looking. Mama so would fit in with my goats, she waited till I was out feeding to kid 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crosscandyboers

Yay! You got your paint doe! Come on doe #3!


----------



## CcBackAch

Way too cute!

Getting my kid fix vicariously...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The girls.  

The white one's umbilical cord is gone... ?? How worried should we be about that? It's not bleeding, just looks like it came off somehow.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Doe number 3 is here!!  Another traditional! 

Yay for 3 does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoo hoooo! Good job Reddy!


----------



## nancy d

Wow! Three times the congrats!
Lots of times cord just kind of pulls off with birthing & mama cleaning her, no worries since she isn't bleeding.

What a sweet pic above.


----------



## crosscandyboers

I wonder if the two traditions are twins (like in the same sack) and when they came out the first ones umbilical cord wasn't very long and broke off.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Wow, three does. Congrats! Just love the pics!


----------



## Jessica84

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! A big congrats  now you can rest up for the next doe


----------



## Tenacross

Wooo! Three does on an AI breeding? That is awesome and better luck than some people have on a flush! Congrats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Nancy!!!! Good to know. I was worried.  

Thank you all! I think this might be the first time we've ever gotten triplet does... in like 8 years. We usually get mostly bucks!  

Wonder what Pokey's got in there now...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Tenacross said:


> Wooo! Three does on an AI breeding? That is awesome and better luck than some people have on a flush! Congrats.


Yep. Feelin lucky!!


----------



## Frosty

They are beautiful. Three girls lucky you. Had to check in before I called it a night. Sure glad I did.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Big congrats x3!!!! Great job Reddy 
I really like the last girl, with the white on the face. Can't wait to see them grow.

Time to get a bit of rest before Ms. Pokey takes her turn.
Atleast I'm guessing Reddy is done?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow! Congrats, maybe this is the doe year for everyone!! :greengrin: I'm really hoping for does, I've got another 60 days before my first kids are due this year.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, super nice.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow, 3 does how lucky are you!?! Congrats!! :stars:
They're beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats Victoria . 
And a super congrats to Miss Reddy 
Three gorgeous baby girls !! Amazing 
Get some rest Victoria


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you all so much! So so so so happy.  

Thanking the Lord for these beautiful little girls!


----------



## COgoatLover25

2nd and 5th pic… They are soooooooo cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know.... the EARS!!!!  Ok, time to get some sleep.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats!!!! I had a feeling she was going to go last night and I wasn't able to follow/check until this morning as we had company stay the night with us. 
I'm really happy for you....3 girls! How'd you manage that?!?!?! Tell Reddy to send one of our does some of that doeling magic, we never end up with very many girls lol 
They are definitely precious, I love the paint, she is stunning! But my goodness, look at the ears on those girls, precious!!! ♥


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Candice.  We put ACV in the water during breeding season... I wonder if that helped with the doe count. ? First time we've ever done that and first time we've ever gotten triplet does!  

Anybody have name suggestions? I've got Rock My Socks and Reddy Or Not so far. Need one more for stripey face. She'll be the bottle baby.  Sire is Tuffy James and dam is Reddy To Rock.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh i love picking names !!! Yay :wahoo:
Shhhhhhh , Victoria is still resting&#8230;...:sleeping:

I like&#8230;&#8230;.TJ Tuffin Reddy 
I have to think of some more


----------



## springkids

Oooohhhh..I like the TJ Tuffin Reddy. That's a good one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's cute.  Sounds kind of bucky though to me... I had that name on my list for a buck. 

I've got some names on my list like Reddy To Shine and Rock My World, but kinda want to keep those for paint does from Reddy in the years to come.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my goodness , thats way too much cuteness Victoria ! 

How bouts………TJ Redz Rockin Chick ……..or..Rocknroll Fantasy…...


----------



## Trickyroo

Reddys Rockin Dejay…..ummm……Reds Rocky Road……


----------



## Trickyroo

TJ Lady in Red


----------



## Trickyroo

Reddys Stone In Luv


----------



## Trickyroo

Rocks Red Skies At Night


----------



## springkids

OK - I am going to try....I've have never had to come up with registered names before. So look over me if they are terrible.

TJ Reddy To Love
TJ Rocking Tuff Girl
TJ Reddy And Rocking
TJ Rocking Red Ruby

:thinking: This is hard....


----------



## Trickyroo

It can hard , but its a lot of fun anyways  
Nice names ^^^^ 
I really love "Reddy To Love" !!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Reddy to Rumble
Rockin' Redd Sundown- since they were born at night...
Triple Reddy


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gee wiz you guys!! Wish I could come up with names like that...  THANKS!! 

Laura, you're awesome. :hug: Those are all great names. :thumb:  

I think I like Reddy To Love the most... I think. I'll have to look at all the suggestions again.


----------



## SalteyLove

Crossroads: for curiosity/learning (not critique!) Would you be registering all of these kids no matter what? Like if they were all bucks but one had uneven testicles, or if one of the does had DQ teat structure? Or one just didn't thrive/grow well? Or do you only register the very best? (Which I suppose is all of your animals...) Trying to get a feel for my future herd (that my husband does not know about yet! Hahaha just kidding). In my commercial production I may pick the top 5 kids to keep or sell as breeding quality each year but most go for meat since that is our focus.


----------



## Jessica84

Jessica's little reddy  joking I don't know how you guys.come up with names like this I go with easy, everything starts with Anderson so like the doeling I sold Saturday was Anderson's Birdy


----------



## springkids

Crossroads Boers said:


> Gee wiz you guys!! Wish I could come up with names like that...  THANKS!!
> 
> Laura, you're awesome. :hug: Those are all great names. :thumb:
> 
> I think I like Reddy To Love the most... I think. I'll have to look at all the suggestions again.


Thanks. I was afraid my suggestions would sound silly.
I liked TJ Lady In Red too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

SalteyLove said:


> Crossroads: for curiosity/learning (not critique!) Would you be registering all of these kids no matter what? Like if they were all bucks but one had uneven testicles, or if one of the does had DQ teat structure? Or one just didn't thrive/grow well? Or do you only register the very best? (Which I suppose is all of your animals...) Trying to get a feel for my future herd (that my husband does not know about yet! Hahaha just kidding). In my commercial production I may pick the top 5 kids to keep or sell as breeding quality each year but most go for meat since that is our focus.


Good question.  I definitely register the ones we keep and most of the kids we sell too. We only have 5 or 6 does kidding every year, which makes it easy to register most of the kids. I don't register wethers and bottle kids that we sell on the bottle. If a doeling were to have a parrot mouth or something really bad like that, I would not register her and sell her for meat. If a buck kid isn't fit to stay a buck then he gets wethered... so no don't register those. 



Jessica84 said:


> Jessica's little reddy  joking I don't know how you guys.come up with names like this I go with easy, everything starts with Anderson so like the doeling I sold Saturday was Anderson's Birdy


LOL!! :lol:



springkids said:


> Thanks. I was afraid my suggestions would sound silly.
> I liked TJ Lady In Red too.


No, not at all.  Great names!

We decided on Rock My Socks, Reddy Or Not and Tuff Love.


----------



## Trickyroo

Those are great names Victoria


----------



## Kiddskids

Omg I love their ears so much


----------



## springkids

I agree...great names.

Hey..how's Pokey coming along?? Isn't she next?


----------



## Tenacross

We know the birthing ended with complete success, but I was curious if Reddy spit them out right after another. How long between babies etc.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pokey's doing good.  She's next. I think she's due on the 16th not the 13th though... according to the August 19th breeding date. Not sure why I had the 13th in my head. 

All 3 of the kids presented perfectly and she had them all out within 30 minutes of each other I think. I wasn't doing a great job of watching the clock... #3 came only a few minutes after #2.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I looked back at the times of my posts and looks like #2 came close to an hour after #1 and #3 came close to 20 minutes after #2.


----------



## Trickyroo

Need baby fix pictures………...:mecry:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'll get some pictures today for ya.  It's terribly windy out so I'm going to see if that will pass so I can get them outside for a little bit. 

"Love" (aka Stripey face) is in the house learning to be a bottle baby. I was up a lot of the night with her trying to get her to drink from a bottle. I think she's finally figured it out.  Bottle babies totally stress me out. She'll be going to a foster home tomorrow hopefully to our awesome dairy and boer raising friend.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Rock My Socks


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Reddy Or Not


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Tuff Love, the bottle baby


----------



## springkids

They are beautiful...:-D:-D


----------



## crosscandyboers

Rock My Socks is so cute and she is super stocky!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

So cute. Love the pic in your arms! They all look so buff and square. Love their width and length. Great forearms.


----------



## COgoatLover25

They are soooooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  They are stocky little things.



loggyacreslivestock said:


> So cute. Love the pic in your arms! They all look so buff and square. Love their width and length. Great forearms.


Had to show off the white spot on the belly.  They are pretty little does. Can't wait to watch them mature.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

More pictures.  Love was happy to see her sisters again this afternoon.  Reddy has rejected her since she's been in the house but I still let them play together.


----------



## Frosty

They are all beautiful but rock my socks has stolen my heart.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww they are just too adorable! And wow look at Reddy's udder, she looks like a milk wagon!! So glad they are all doing well, the babies look like they are having a blast outside! What kind of weather do you have this time of year? We are getting into some bitter cold weather here, so glad our first doe isn't due for 10 days, praying it warms up a little! Typically 30s/low 40s for highs and 20s/upper 10s for lows, but we're facing the coldest temps of the season the next 48 hours with highs in the teens & lows around 0 to -1  Will make for some nasty wind chills!


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

OH MY GOODNESS !!! They are HUGE ! The stockiness is just amazing , holy poop !! What gorgeous animals , wow ! Love love love love Rock My Socks , she is a stunner ! Reddy Or Not is just cuteness overload , she is adorable ! I can't get over Tuff Love's ears !!!
Sooooo adorable , i need to hugs those babies  The first picture of Rock My Socks is just killing me , too cute :-D 
Thanks for the baby picture fix Victoria :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

I just saw the second set of pictures ! I was so overwhelmed with the new ones , i never saw these , lol.

What a great picture that first one is ! ADORABLE !!!!
Something about Tuff Love's eyes in that first picture has stolen my heart , but them again , so has the other two little angels  
I can't get over Boer babies , they are just in a class by themselves :-D


----------



## nancy d

Sounds like Laura should switch.:shades:


----------



## Trickyroo

nancy d said:


> Sounds like Laura should switch.:shades:


Maybe one day&#8230;..im in love with them , no turning back now , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww they are just too adorable! And wow look at Reddy's udder, she looks like a milk wagon!! So glad they are all doing well, the babies look like they are having a blast outside! What kind of weather do you have this time of year? We are getting into some bitter cold weather here, so glad our first doe isn't due for 10 days, praying it warms up a little! Typically 30s/low 40s for highs and 20s/upper 10s for lows, but we're facing the coldest temps of the season the next 48 hours with highs in the teens & lows around 0 to -1  Will make for some nasty wind chills!


Oh geez.  That's terrible sounding weather!! We've had high's in the 50's and lows in the 30's recently. It's been real nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Trickyroo said:


> OH MY GOODNESS !!! They are HUGE ! The stockiness is just amazing , holy poop !! What gorgeous animals , wow ! Love love love love Rock My Socks , she is a stunner ! Reddy Or Not is just cuteness overload , she is adorable ! I can't get over Tuff Love's ears !!!
> Sooooo adorable , i need to hugs those babies  The first picture of Rock My Socks is just killing me , too cute :-D
> Thanks for the baby picture fix Victoria :hug:


They are definitely thick little girls.  I think Reddy Or Not is probably the nicest of the 3. She's sold already. Roxi is definitely by FAR my fav.  She's just precious! SO happy we got her!! Love has been my shadow most of the day and I've gotten quite attached to her. I never did seem to get attached to the boy bottle babies in the past...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn! I thought you were going to call Rock My Socks, "Socks" :lol: But Roxi is fine too..... :lol: 

They're so cute, love their faces  I think Roxi is my favorite, color-wise, can't seem them in person so not sure on structure 
Lets send so doe fairies my way though! And 2 bucks  :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow

50s/30s would be great kidding weather! We usually see that kind of weather in March. January is definitely our coldest month of the year, and Feb being right behind it. But we typically don't see much snow, maybe 3 decent snowfalls a year and that's in the 2-4" range, and typically melts within a couple of days. Last year we had snow on the ground for 2 weeks straight! I was so sick of snow lol! 
Of course right now it keeps going around us, and instead we get a lot of COLD rain. I'm honestly ready for snow vs. more rain!

I can see Love being very easy to get attached too, she is adorable! Reddy or Not's new owner will be very happy no doubt, she's lovely! I don't think I have to guess that Roxi is a keeper


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I could call her Socks..  Roxi seems cuter though. But the spelling doesn't go with the name... I have no idea what to call Reddy or Not. 

It has been very nice kidding weather.  Totally beats the freezing temps we got last year during kidding. That was stressful! I'll take snow over rain any day too.  At least snow doesn't totally soak you when you're out in it and if you get enough of it it covers up or freezes over the mud.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And yeah... Roxi is definitely a keeper for her pedigree and color if nothing else at this point. And her ears...  I just love the crinkled long ears! She's definitely got lots of potential to turn out real nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty is doing good. She's starting to act bothered by her pregnancy now. She used to not even seem to notice her giant belly... 

She's due 4 weeks from today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pokey isn't changing much at all...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

You could call Reddy or not- naughty....


----------



## Tenacross

Looks like I was right when I said Liberty is not a free martin. 

Pokey's udder is much bigger.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You think so?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Love this little girl.


----------



## springkids

They are all stunning...poor Liberty..how many kids are you guessing for her?

Those new kids are sooooooo sweet.:-D


----------



## HoosierShadow

Reddy looks fantastic for having triplets! Doesn't have that hollowed out look, very nice.

Liberty, haha, she looks so funny from the rear end with her fuzzy hair, and that cute little udder!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm guessing Liberty has 3.  Or 2 big ones. She has been a big bellied doe her whole life so it is hard to tell what is baby and what is normal belly with her. I want 2 paint does and a paint buck from her. Or just a paint buck and a paint doe. ray:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HoosierShadow said:


> Reddy looks fantastic for having triplets! Doesn't have that hollowed out look, very nice.
> 
> Liberty, haha, she looks so funny from the rear end with her fuzzy hair, and that cute little udder!


Yeah, Reddy is looking pretty good. 

I think you mean Pokey... Pokey's the spotted one. Liberty is mostly red.  Liberty's udder is teeny tiny at this point so I haven't been getting pictures of it. But yeah, Pokey's hair is funny.


----------



## Trickyroo

Pokey's udder is adorable  What a stunner that little Roxi is !
Lovely pictures , but that last one is awesome !


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , Liberty looks like she's gotten even bigger , holy poops !
Man , she needs kissing , she is just screaming for hugs an kisses 
Poor thing looks like she's done with this big belly game , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think she has gotten bigger.  We still have 28 days to wait before her due date. Poor thing is going to be gigantic by the time she kids!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez , poor baby girl , lol. Can she fit throughout the barn door ?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Love seeing all these pics.  those babies are looking great, I can't believe how big they already are. 
So glad we will get to see Socks grow up.  
I still really like Love, her face is too cute.

And Liberty doesn't look like she can hold out that long :shocked:
I'd be shocked if she only had 2.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, she can still fit through the door. Just barely though...  

Love is really cute. She's at a foster home now a little over an hour away. I miss her some but it is really nice to not have a bottle baby. Probably won't see her very often but am hoping to have pictures sent now and then.  The family that is raising her for us is amazing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry... just had to get more baby pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Finally got some pictures of Magic. She's due in 3 1/2 weeks.  The buck is who she is bred to. He was kinda skinny when he was here, but still pretty nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And here's Babe... Still 7 or 8 weeks to go.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And Pokey of course.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

How about I make the 2,000 mile trip over to WA and take Liberty back to our farm in OH? I want her so bad...  She is my favorite of your does. Wait---Who am I kidding? They're all my favorite.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty is probably never going anywhere.  She is a very special doe. I am soooooooooooooo hoping she has a doeling! I've got so many perfect doeling names for her kids. Not a single buck name.... lol. Although I wouldn't at all mind getting a buck from her either, as long as she has a doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's Liberty's cute little udder. It is concerning how small it is...??? She's due the same time as Magic and look at the difference in udders. Liberty's mom had a great udder.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

That is exactly how I feel about Cava, Millie, and Kaz. They are retiring here and that's final lol. Especially with Cava's doeling, Bliss. She is a keeper for sure. 

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about her udder. Cava gave us no sign that she was anywhere close to kidding (thought she would go later in Feb.), but nope... she was the first to kid! Her udder was small, I saw no loss in ligaments, and she looked normal to me pre-babies. But after she kidded, her udder blew up like a balloon. Same with our doe, Coco. She had a small udder until two days before she kidded. I felt bad because it looks like it hurt, but now she has a baby to take care of.

Liberty is absolutely gorgeous. I hope you get your girls. I will be thinking pink! What name ideas were you thinking?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ok, I'll try to stop worrying about the udder...  I've just never had a doe with that small of an udder before! :sigh: 

Oh lets see.... Liberty's reg. name is Liberty Belle, so I was thinking for doelings: "Jingle Belle", "Political Legacy" (graddam who we lost was Political Justice), "Stars and Stripes" and "Jubilee"... to name a few.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaawww, poor Liberty! Bet she's getting tired of hauling that belly around! lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Oooh! Cute names! I love them all  She is going to have the cutest babies! Same with Pokey and Babe... I want to see what crazy colors they're going to throw after being bred to Camo.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ok, I'll try to stop worrying about the udder...  I've just never had a doe with that small of an udder before! :sigh:
> 
> Oh lets see.... Liberty's reg. name is Liberty Belle, so I was thinking for doelings: "Jingle Belle", "Political Legacy" (graddam who we lost was Political Justice), "Stars and Stripes" and "Jubilee"... to name a few.


Paint Ball who is due right after Liberty and Magic on the 14th of February is just starting to get an udder. Then Pretty who is due two days later has literally nothing at all. Pretty is a first timer and PB is a second timer.


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't take it anymore Victoria :tear: They are too flipping gorgeous !
That Lil Red is just a doll  Im telling you , Roxi is going to be amazing and make you so proud , and so is Lil Red  

I have to think about some name ideas for ya  Thats always fun , lol..

Oh , didn't you have a Paint Ball Vic ? Or am i just overwhelmed with Boer babies and not thinking straight ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura! We love her!!  I'm really proud of Reddy. So far she's kidded 4 times with 7 does and 2 bucks! 

Yep, we did own PB for her first and so far only kidding and then sold her to Kallee.  She's a % and since we want all Fullblood we let her go. Dazzle is our only non FB doe now and her spots make her non FB-ness worth it! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh goodness, look at poor Liberty! She's only carrying quints! :shocked: :shocked: I'm sure she has a doe in there for you  I'm holding the year hostage until I get my ransom of bouncing doe kids and a _few_ buck kids, and I'll accept nothing less until I get more than 2 flipping does this year, and I need 2, maybe 3 bucks! :lol: 
I advise you to do the same :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie your a rip :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Poor Liberty, that last pic just kind of made me laugh, so cute! I wouldn't worry too much about her udder, just be prepared in case you do have to help her. I'm going to guess her milk will come in closer to kidding or when she goes in labor. 
Still, I understand your worry, we have a doe that is HUGE, 2nd pregnancy and her udder isn't all that big, but it is at least bigger than it was this stage in pregnancy last year, so I am hopeful.

Yeah, you can definitely share some of that doeling dust! Last year we had 3 doelings, and like...12 bucklings, and a he/she lol! The he/she was the best looking doe of the crop until she started to look and act like a boy, haha! But she was a quad with 3 brothers....I knew it was a possibility, just wish we'd known sooner than when she was 4mo! 
Knowing our luck, the does we'd like to have doelings from will throw bucks!
Our eldest % doe, Ithma who is due next Fri hasn't had a doe kid since 2012...seems like ages ago!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

LOL! Very funny Lacie!  Hope you get what you want when your does kid.  

I have a theory that fat goats make smaller udders... which would make sense here. Liberty is really fat. Too fat IMO. A friend of mine has extremely fat goats and non of them ever get big udders. Some of them do I guess but not most. I know a lot of the udder size can be genetic... but I sure wonder about the fat thing too. 

Last year we had 9 bucks and 5 does. I guess that's not too bad but it's high time we got a doe year! Seems like we always get way too many bucks!

That's weird about your he/she! How did you find that out? Was she just acting like a buck or was there something else?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You too! I only got 2 does and 12 bucks last year!

You're right about the fat/udder size thing, Victoria. Just about everyone in the dairy world knows about it, but doe kids that get too fat when they are kids, lose milk ability. Because when they start getting chubby, they start putting fat into their udder, and you can't lose the fat in their udder. The fat blocks the mammary glands from producing as much milk as they could have. If they get to the obese side, then you really lose the potential production. But even with a fatty udder, they do still milk, just less.
With Liberty, even though she's a chunk, I think she'll just be one of the ones that bags up at kidding. A lot of mine do that, I wouldn't really worry too much, just be prepared in case. You will probably have a bottle baby on your hands with her kids though, so just be ready


----------



## HoosierShadow

You could definitely be onto something with the fatter goats having smaller udders. I know the doe we had issues with last year was a chunky monkey for her build. Our does who have the biggest udders have been our Nubian/boer doe, Ithma and our kiko/mix doe, Snow White. Even Snow White's 50% boer daughter has a nice udder, and she's such a thin/fine built goat.

It was actually very fascinating about the he/she. She looked like a doeling when she was a baby, born Jan 2nd. Then sometime in April I started noticing the changes. She became a talker when kids were lead training her - just not normal doe behavior, and she'd talk up a whole conversation. 
Her horn base was getting huge, then she started getting a masculine looking face, neck got really thick and she started to grow a beard on top of this. Final realization that I was on to something was --- her teats were just little stubs 1/4 size of other does her age, vulva had gotten strangely bigger & had something 'weird' inside of it, but where the scrotum would be, if you felt on it you could feel something just above the skin. It was all weird.









Ignore her hideous milk goiter haha... this is right before we started noticing the major changes









Right before she was sold


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I was actually reading an article in Caprine Supply yesterday about fat goats and udders. It said the same things that little bits said. I know it's true in the cattle world. Great show heifers usually don't have great milk because they were so fat at show time. Beef cattle that is.
I have one chunky girl that has a tiny udder too. She is a ff. Hopefully Liberty and mine will just pop out at kidding!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow, so I really was on to something with the fat udder thing.  That's really interesting! Just another reason why NOT to have fat goats!! 

Wow Candice that is so strange! She definitely does look bucky in that last picture. So weird! Sorry you had to deal with that.  Liberty has an enlarged clitoris (I think?) which made us think she could be a hermie or something of the sort. We were devastated when we first found out about it, but obviously it hasn't affected her breeding.  This red doeling from Reddy has the same thing under her tail!! So weird!! Only thing I'm worried about now is that Liberty will never produce does. *Supposedly* does who have this thing only produce bucks. I have two friends with does that have this and both have always only had bucks. I'm hoping Liberty can prove that theory wrong.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And oh gosh.... so sorry about your buck/doe ratio last year Lacie!! That's terrible!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I'm sure Liberty will give you girls! The dam has no influence on the gender of the kids, only the number. This is due to them having XX chromosomes. The males have XY chromosomes, so theoretically, the male has more influence on the sex of the kids. Technically, it is a 50/50 chance everytime they are bred, but when you get further into the science of reproduction, it gets more complicated.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I guess we shall see.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow, so I really was on to something with the fat udder thing.  That's really interesting! Just another reason why NOT to have fat goats!!
> 
> Wow Candice that is so strange! She definitely does look bucky in that last picture. So weird! Sorry you had to deal with that.  Liberty has an enlarged clitoris (I think?) which made us think she could be a hermie or something of the sort. We were devastated when we first found out about it, but obviously it hasn't affected her breeding.  This red doeling from Reddy has the same thing under her tail!! So weird!! Only thing I'm worried about now is that Liberty will never produce does. *Supposedly* does who have this thing only produce bucks. I have two friends with does that have this and both have always only had bucks. I'm hoping Liberty can prove that theory wrong.


 Oh wow, that is interesting about her rear end, hopefully it's not true about bucks. Our young FB doe, Luna <Peanut's little sister> has an odd looking clitoris IMO, I was always a bit worried about her too. She's bred for March, and starting to slowly show & udder is trying to form, so that eases my worries for her. These goats love to drive us crazy and throw us some doozies! :dazed:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pokey is looking closer.  Hoping for kids in the next 5 days or so... :stars::wahoo: I didn't get a picture of her udder as she was backed up to the fence.


----------



## Trickyroo

HoosierShadow said:


> You could definitely be onto something with the fatter goats having smaller udders. I know the doe we had issues with last year was a chunky monkey for her build. Our does who have the biggest udders have been our Nubian/boer doe, Ithma and our kiko/mix doe, Snow White. Even Snow White's 50% boer daughter has a nice udder, and she's such a thin/fine built goat.
> 
> It was actually very fascinating about the he/she. She looked like a doeling when she was a baby, born Jan 2nd. Then sometime in April I started noticing the changes. She became a talker when kids were lead training her - just not normal doe behavior, and she'd talk up a whole conversation.
> Her horn base was getting huge, then she started getting a masculine looking face, neck got really thick and she started to grow a beard on top of this. Final realization that I was on to something was --- her teats were just little stubs 1/4 size of other does her age, vulva had gotten strangely bigger & had something 'weird' inside of it, but where the scrotum would be, if you felt on it you could feel something just above the skin. It was all weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her hideous milk goiter haha... this is right before we started noticing the major changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right before she was sold


Candice , that last picture of Sparkle , you can tell something isn't right with her head structure&#8230;&#8230;maybe its just me &#8230;&#8230;but she looks bucky to me in that picture&#8230;..does anyone else see that ? what a shame , she was the cutest thing when she was born.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's Sparkle??  Yes, I can see it. Looks very bucky.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Check out this gorgeous little doe born yesterday at Percival Ranch! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE her! Her dam is LLBG Miss League X024. I don't think she's related to Camo (the buck Pokey's bred to) but they came from the same farm.  

I would be absolutely THRILLED if Pokey gives us a dapple paint like this!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

WOAH. That is a very unique pattern! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow !! Colorful ain't the word , LOL
Shes certainly a pretty baby 
Looks as if she was fingerpainted 
I'd call her Splash


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some new pictures of Reddy's girls.


----------



## ksalvagno

They have the sweetest little faces!


----------



## Frosty

Can you see in the right hand picture how she is saying take me home take me home with you. lol.. Hey can't blame a person for trying..They are beautiful.


----------



## RPC

Those are some nice little does.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No, actually she's saying "aren't I adorable, you need to keep me!".  

Thanks Roger!


----------



## BCG

Congrats on all the doelings! Just caught up on this thread and it looks like you're off to a great start to your kidding season. Best wishes with Pokey and the rest of the girls! Thinking pink.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Wendi! 

Pokey is looking pretty close... maybe tomorrow?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Have Pokey wait until tomorrow on my birthday! It'll be the best day ever with gorgeous dappled doelings


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Happy Birthday eve! :birthday: Pokey's going to wait until tomorrow at least.  Her udder is filling pretty quickly and her sides are starting to look sunken in, but she's not looking real close otherwise. 

Here's Tuff Love.. the other sister who is at a foster home.  She is doing great!


----------



## crosscandyboers

Aww she is a cutie but I love Socks coloring the best!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Me too.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , just got a chance to look at those pictures ! Gosh are they gorgeous babies ! Im happy to see Love is doing well in her foster home  Such a sweet face that lil one  That last picture of Reddy and Socks is just precious Victoria ! Good luck with Pokey !


----------



## crosscandyboers

Pokey might come on the date you guys were thinking all along!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura!  

Yeah, she just might Kallee.


----------



## HoosierShadow

My goodness those babies are precious! I'm sure it's very hard to leave the barn, I can just imagine watching them all the time ♥ 

I hope Pokey goes in the next couple of days, can't wait to see what she's hiding in there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pokey's definitely going to kid tomorrow.  Her udder looks to have doubled and is very hard. She's also got a lot of discharge. Whoo hoo!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Yay Pokey! :leap:
Can't wait to see these kids! Prayers as well for an easy delivery.
Pink thoughts ( and 1 pink spotted doe for Jessica:kidred:

The other girls are already getting big. They are all 3 adorable and very pretty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! We're very excited to see what she's got! She's dappled and Camo's dappled so if these kids aren't dappled I'll be flabbergasted! :lol: Hoping for a buck and a doe, or twin does.  

Here's Pokey earlier today and then Magic. Pokey's udder got way bigger since then. I'm wondering if poor Magic has 3 kids as she is soooo uncomfortable already and pretty deep and wide. Nice udder for a FF too. She's due in exactly 3 weeks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I might hit the floor from laughing too hard if Pokey has traditionals :ROFL: :lol: That'd be crazy! Hope you get your buck/doe or doe/doe twins, dapples at that! :greengrin:

They're both getting really big!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ha! I sure wouldn't be laughing!!  I'd probably be crying...


----------



## HoosierShadow

How is it going? Any changes in Pokey? Wow her udder sure did fill didn't it? 

I'd be crying too if she had traditionals!! But as long as they are healthy....  I'm sure they'll have some color to them!


----------



## crosscandyboers

Come on Pokey!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, she kidded! TRIPLETS!! And TWO are traditional!  One is black headed, one is black dapple headed and the 3rd is a big red paint buck with no spots. Kind of disappointed but at least they are all healthy. The dapple head is a pipsqueak! Only 4.8lbs! The other doe is 6.8 and the buck is 8 even. 

I'll get pictures soon!


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm happy Pokey and babies are doing well ! Congratulations 
So sorry you didn't get the colors you were hoping for honey 
It's a let down for sure , but a healthy happy family is reason to celebrate.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on healthy kids. I'm sorry you didn't get the color you were hoping for.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just can't believe she had triplets! I was not expecting that in the slightest! Pokey looked just big enough for normal size twins! 

Anyway, they are all doing great and have nursed. Pokey is doing good, although isn't quite sure she know's what to do yet.  She lets the kids nurse and is very gentle with them, just not really affectionate with them yet. She's starting to catch on though.  

Here are some pictures! The paint buck looks really nice and stocky. Wish he had spots though...


----------



## ksalvagno

Really cute!


----------



## springkids

I know they aren't exactly what you were hoping for BUT they are really gorgeous. I love that dapple headed one and that paint buck looks real nice.
Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! They are still pretty... even though they're not dappled paints.


----------



## crosscandyboers

So she had two bucks and a doe? Oh Pokey why no more dappled!  at least they are good and healthy!


----------



## BCG

Well at least you got 3 healthy kids and a doe in the mix. A few spots here and there is better than none.  Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers

2 does and 1 buck.  The paint is a buck. 

Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:shock: Well.... fudge... I'm sorry I jinxed you  at least they're healthy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some more pictures.  Named them Pocahontas (spotted head doe) Abracadabra (black head doe) and Paint Me Proud for the paint buck.  

Who wants a bottle baby?!  Probably the black head doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock: Well.... fudge... I'm sorry I jinxed you  at least they're healthy!


Lol... that's ok. We'll just hope for traditional bucks from Babe... (then maybe we'll get dappled does)


----------



## crosscandyboers

Oh yay so the dappled is a doe then!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep.  She's a little bonus.


----------



## goathiker

Isn't the black headed doe technically a paint with the extra spots on her back and leg?


----------



## kc8lsk

I'd take a bottle baby if I wasn't so far away


----------



## Crossroads Boers

goathiker said:


> Isn't the black headed doe technically a paint with the extra spots on her back and leg?


Maybe? I'll have to look at the "requirements" for a paint again but I'm not thinking she'd be considered a paint.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww they are precious! Sorry there were no full dapples, but my goodness those are some gorgeous babies! I wish I were closer, I'd love that black headed doeling, she's gorgeous! But her sister has such neat dapple head markings, wow! Love the names too! Congrats again on another successful kidding and surprise triplets!


----------



## Trickyroo

Dont tempt me about a bottle baby …...:GAAH:

They are beautiful Victoria ! Well done Miss Pokey


----------



## Jessica84

Awww they are still cute. If you were closer or you could fedex that doeling I would totally take her  
Congrats on nice healthy babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think paint is when they have at least 1 spot of 4" or greater diameter :chin:

I'll take a bottle baby....in March.... after I have freshened does!  I actually like the paint buck the best :lol:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

:stars: congrats!

I know they weren't exactly what you had wanted but they are still so pretty. And at least you didn't get all Boys  

I love Pocahontas!!! Probably my favorite colors.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you all very much.  They are all doing very well still. 

Pokey rejected the black head doe (made the decision of bottle raising easy!) so she's in the house and has sucked down 4oz of colostrum. She got some from Pokey earlier this morning too.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I don't know about goats but when you breed 2 horses with spots, they frequently throw a solid foal. The genetics are there just masked.


----------



## Frosty

They are all adorable. I like the buck the best lol. But they are all cute. Glad she had a good delivery.


----------



## LadySecret

Crossroads, I soooo wish you were closer. I would definitely take that little black headed beauty off your hands!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well that was easy for you , lol…Its so weird how they come to the decision they "don't like" a certain one. Other then something being wrong with a baby and they refuse to feed or pay attention to it , which we know she's ok , how or why do they do that ?


----------



## Greybird

Wow ... If I had a better setup I would love to play with another bottle baby. (Although my husband would kill me!)
She's adorable ... and I'm not terribly far away, but my guys are the goat equivalent of pampered mutts, and I think I need more experience before I take on what I think of as "real" goats.
Plus, I would have to find a second one right away to be a companion and I can already tell you how well that would go over. 

Must. 
Resist. 
Temptation.

She's precious, and I'm sure she'll find a good home with no trouble.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It is weird how they reject kids sometimes. I'm worried she's rejecting the other girl now too! She seems totally confused about it. One minute she'll be talking to her and letting her nurse and the next minute she's biting at her and pushing her away. I'm not sure what to do other than keep a really close eye on her. 

You seem fairly close to convincing yourself that you need her Nancy!  She is adorable and well started on a bottle already...  I'm currently waiting to hear back from people on our waiting list who may want her.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Oh, if only you could get her to PA. I would take her in a heartbeat. 
Congrats on triplets, and lots of does. Maybe that ACV worked!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

There is shipping by air you know...  She'd have to be old enough to last the flight and travel without a bottle. 

Thanks Julie.  Yeah maybe it did!


----------



## crosscandyboers

Crossroads Boers said:


> It is weird how they reject kids sometimes. I'm worried she's rejecting the other girl now too! She seems totally confused about it. One minute she'll be talking to her and letting her nurse and the next minute she's biting at her and pushing her away. I'm not sure what to do other than keep a really close eye on her.


We had a doe who did that last year with one of her babies. We just sat out there for hours putting him back towards her when she moved him to the corner. It worked for about three days and then she started pawing him  so we had to pull him anyways. Pokey might be just wanting one baby being a first time mom.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aww, that's sad.  

Hopefully Pokey's just confused and will get it figured out soon!


----------



## DappledBoers

I want babies  I have two dies that started getting milk early December and ones udder seems full and kinda hard for the past couple days and they'd huge but no other signs and the other ones udder hasn't gotten right yet. I'm running out of patients seeing all these babies! 
I was gonna take pictures of them but I feel like you guys will guess like February lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Crossroads Boers said:


> It is weird how they reject kids sometimes. I'm worried she's rejecting the other girl now too! She seems totally confused about it. One minute she'll be talking to her and letting her nurse and the next minute she's biting at her and pushing her away. I'm not sure what to do other than keep a really close eye on her.
> 
> You seem fairly close to convincing yourself that you need her Nancy!  She is adorable and well started on a bottle already...  I'm currently waiting to hear back from people on our waiting list who may want her.


If Pokey still has some discharge, rub some on the kids. It may remind her that they are her responsibility.

I don't know how much air shipping would cost....


----------



## DappledBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> Aww, that's sad.
> 
> Hopefully Pokey's just confused and will get it figured out soon!


My last doe kidded triplets and kicked one off and was grabbing him with her mouth and throwing him., then she kicked another one off.. She was my only dappled doe but I sold her.. She was getting mean.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I don't know how much air shipping would cost....


I did my research on this, so I am prepared for Crossroad kids when the times comes :grin:

Delta does animal transport. Here are two links. Requirements and the rates.

American airlines also does animal shipping, but I haven't checked them out as much as Delta.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sounds like your does are close DappledBoers.  I know the waiting can be soooo hard! 

That's a good idea Julie. I'll try that. Only problem is she seems disgusted at the idea of licking her kids... we did most of the drying for her as she wasn't doing it. 

Hey, cool. Thanks County Line Acres!


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope Pokey re thinks it all and decides motherhood is for her and takes her babies back :worried:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some more dried off pictures.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwww  Im loving both of them , sooo adorable 
I couldnt pick between them :grin:


----------



## Trickyroo

Sooooo , who's next :clap: How's Liberty :leap:


----------



## DappledBoers

The head on that traditional with dapples is gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  

Magic is next... followed closely by Liberty. They are due in 21 and 24 days! I'm going to start a new thread for them soon. 

Here's Abracadabra.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I've been in the barn most of the day and poor Liberty moans and moans when she's laying down.  She seems to be doing just fine when she's standing up though.


----------



## RPC

They are so cute I sure wish you were closer. Maybe I need to visit my aunt in Seattle and then drive some kids home from you and nancy.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

What an adorable group of babies. I hope the pink streak will continue for you 

And I can't honestly say which is my favorite now. 
Hopefully Babe and Dazzle will put some spots on their kids.


----------



## Tenacross

RPC said:


> They are so cute I sure wish you were closer. Maybe I need to visit my aunt in Seattle and then drive some kids home from you and nancy.


Uh hem. What about me, Rodger?


----------



## RPC

Oh I did forget you were in Washington you better believe I want one from you. I am going to need to save alot of MO eyes for this trip and goats.


----------



## RPC

Victoria do you have a website?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you very much! 

Yes, I do Roger. Here's the kids page  : http://crossroadsboergoatscom.weebly.com/2015-kids.html

Group picture! I'm really liking the black head doe so am considering keeping her at this point... but she's traditional... but the black is cool... and she's pretty... and I found a silver spot so she probably carries the spotted gene... but she's traditional! :lol: Crossroads Boer Goats doesn't do traditionals!


----------



## crosscandyboers

She is a cutie  maybe keep her and show her for a while and see how she grows! She is very cute and isn't the "traditional" brown and white.


----------



## Greybird

Traditional or not, she's a fine-looking little girl! Not to mention that she's _black_ and white, not red and white, so she's still pretty special.

Ya never know ... she might be a real spot-producing darling when she gets around to having her own kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, I'm thinking we might do that. Pokey is way nicer than Dazzle's dam... so I think these kids could turn out really nice. Dazzle is a really nice doe.


----------



## chelsboers

You know spots can be hidden in her white coat so she could be spotted and you wouldn't even know it. 
I've heard that the best way to get spots or dapples is to breed a spotted/dappled to a solid goat with colored genetics. I don't have any spotted goats though so I wouldn't know personally
They are all adorable though!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

CountyLineAcres said:


> I did my research on this, so I am prepared for Crossroad kids when the times comes :grin:
> 
> Delta does animal transport. Here are two links. Requirements and the rates.
> 
> American airlines also does animal shipping, but I haven't checked them out as much as Delta.


That's a better price than I thought it would be.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

chelsboers said:


> You know spots can be hidden in her white coat so she could be spotted and you wouldn't even know it.
> I've heard that the best way to get spots or dapples is to breed a spotted/dappled to a solid goat with colored genetics. I don't have any spotted goats though so I wouldn't know personally
> They are all adorable though!


Yeah, I've heard that too. I definitely think that's true!


----------



## LadySecret

Yes. Moon spots are not seen if they are covered by white. I'd hang on to her if your breeding for dapples. She could be hiding them and end up giving them to her kids if bred to a solid buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow

You could always send that black headed girl to KY, she could stay with us for a while...or permanently, haha  

I'm sorry mama isn't wanting to accept the girls. We have a FB doe that does this. First kidding, she had triplets, didn't have enough milk for all 3, and was kind of being mean to the runt, so after 2 days of colostrum/milk we pulled her to bottle raise. Then she was mean to the other girl, only wanted the buck. She did nurse the little girl, but that was it, had no care for her whatsoever  
Last year, she had twins. She did okay at first, then started to be mean to the buck! I scalded her ---> yelling her name like I was MAD and told her to stop it. She isn't used to my MAD voice, so it spooked her and made her stop. I think I might have also put vicks vapor rub on her nose, and on both babies.
She quickly accepted both babies, and became a really good Mama.
She is also the type that won't clean her babies, we always have had to clean them...
She's due in 10 days, and I am praying no drama comes out of it. 
Some does are just quirky....wish we could understand them.


----------



## Tenacross

That buck kid is a horse!


----------



## Trickyroo

Alright….i must be stopped from looking at any more Boer babies or Boers for that matter….:hammer:


----------



## nancy d

Trickyroo said:


> Alright&#8230;.i must be stopped from looking at any more Boer babies or Boers for that matter&#8230;.:hammer:


 Lots a luck Laura. You know when you're in love & you will not be stopped cause nobody's gonna intervene.


----------



## Trickyroo

nancy d said:


> Lots a luck Laura. You know when you're in love & you will not be stopped cause nobody's gonna intervene.


Ughhhh , yeah&#8230;.i know :sigh: :help:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HoosierShadow said:


> You could always send that black headed girl to KY, she could stay with us for a while...or permanently, haha
> 
> I'm sorry mama isn't wanting to accept the girls. We have a FB doe that does this. First kidding, she had triplets, didn't have enough milk for all 3, and was kind of being mean to the runt, so after 2 days of colostrum/milk we pulled her to bottle raise. Then she was mean to the other girl, only wanted the buck. She did nurse the little girl, but that was it, had no care for her whatsoever
> Last year, she had twins. She did okay at first, then started to be mean to the buck! I scalded her ---> yelling her name like I was MAD and told her to stop it. She isn't used to my MAD voice, so it spooked her and made her stop. I think I might have also put vicks vapor rub on her nose, and on both babies.
> She quickly accepted both babies, and became a really good Mama.
> She is also the type that won't clean her babies, we always have had to clean them...
> She's due in 10 days, and I am praying no drama comes out of it.
> Some does are just quirky....wish we could understand them.


Sounds EXACTLY like what Pokey is doing!!  She still lets the doeling nurse as long as the buck is nursing but doesn't do anything else. There is no way she would have enough milk for 3 so we're using frozen colostrum from last year for the bottle baby. Thank goodness for that! I haven't seen Pokey be super aggressive with her so am going to try leaving her with Pokey for the night. We'll check on them every few hours and make sure the doeling nurses.



Trickyroo said:


> Alright&#8230;.i must be stopped from looking at any more Boer babies or Boers for that matter&#8230;.:hammer:


Good luck! :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Little pipsqueak weighed 5.2 tonight. She was born at 4.8. Glad to see that.  The buck was still at 8lbs even... :scratch: Seems like he nurses more than her.


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> Little pipsqueak weighed 5.2 tonight. She was born at 4.8. Glad to see that.  The buck was still at 8lbs even... :scratch: Seems like he nurses more than her.


Does his tummy feel like he's getting enough ? Maybe he is more motion then actual nursing&#8230;..idk


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He seems pretty full... ? Not as full as pippy but she's so little I'd expect her to look and feel fuller, right?


----------



## Tenacross

Hang in there with mothering. A doe can decide to favor one, but the babies will always bond to each other making it tough for them to only raise one, because like you said, the other one will get in there while they are nursing the one they like. 
"Sisters and Bros before Does" Ha. I just made that up.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I know in human babies, they tend to lose a little weight after birth, I wonder if that can happen with the goats as well? I never watch their weights that close after birth - typically we weigh after birth, and 1x a week after that. 
If his belly seems full, and he's happy, and active I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha... nice Tim. I like it.  We fed the babies at 12:30am and 3:30am and just now and it seemed like the doe with Pokey was doing ok. Pokey just might be settling down. 

I usually never watch their weights this close either... but Pokey's udder seems so small I'm worried they aren't getting enough. The buck was 8.2 this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno

Just keep weighing them daily for a week. Never hurts to keep an eye on weights to be sure.


----------



## nancy d

Tenacross said:


> "Sisters and Bros before Does" Ha. I just made that up.


 But it's so true.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Outside pics.  Pretty sure the spotted one is sold. I'm still really loving the black headed girl.  Mr. Bucky is really cute and I love his ears!  

I think Pokey has finally decided to accept the spotted girl. :leap:


----------



## RPC

They sure look nice


----------



## DappledBoers

Why did you put the siding on your barn sideways? Just wondering.. I saw it that way somewhere else and wanted to know if there was a specific reason?


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , im in LOVE with the baby in picture three 
The second , and seventh picture are my favorites  
Pokey looks so cute with her babies in the second pic , too cute 
Im glad she's warming up to her babies . The one you said she is accepting , is that the one you want to keep Victoria ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Roger! 

I don't think the siding is on sideways...?? Some guys from a metal barn company put the barn up and I'm sure they knew what they were doing.  The cords in the background are for external Christmas lights that need to be taken down still.  

That's the buck in the 3rd picture.  He is so cute!  Pokey has completely accepted the spotted head doe so we are very relieved! No actually, I'm thinking about keeping the black head girl (Abracadabra). She's the bottle baby.


----------



## RPC

I think the black headed doe would be my keeper too. Nothing wrong with the other girl but I really like Abracadabra.


----------



## DappledBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Roger!
> 
> I don't think the siding is on sideways...?? Some guys from a metal barn company put the barn up and I'm sure they knew what they were doing.  The cords in the background are for external Christmas lights that need to be taken down


I just mean like.. Ya know how the lines on metal barns usually go up and down? And yours go horizontally. I like the look of the horizontal lines better than vertical. So I was just wondering if there was a reason yours is like that or if it was just put together like that


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are just too cute, I love how mama is posing in that one pic, beautiful! I would definitely be keeping one of those does, for me it would be a hard decision, they are both so adorable, and beautiful.


----------



## dnchck

Crossroads Boers said:


> More pictures.  Love was happy to see her sisters again this afternoon.  Reddy has rejected her since she's been in the house but I still let them play together.


AWWW,,i love them!! Congrats,, Beautiful Girls!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the compliments on these kids.  We're liking them a lot.  The black is very flashy. 

Now I'm dying to see what Liberty's got.... :leap: And Magic. I really do think Magic's got triplets. Liberty's gotta have triplets too. And Babe looks to have quads. I'm not sure what we did to be getting so many multiples, especially from 3 first timers. :shrug: I don't think we fed them much if any grain during breeding season.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im excited to see what else all your ladies give you , ESPECIALLY Liberty Lady  That girl is going to give you some gorgeous babies Victoria  But then again , you haven't had anything less then gorgeous babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura! :hug: We're expecting great things from Liberty and Shaq (the buck she's bred to) .  I don't think I've ever wanted a doeling from a doe more than I do from Liberty... ray: ray: ray: Hoping our doe streak will last another 3 weeks!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

You've had a great start so far. Fingers crossed for more girls from everyone.  
I really do think you should keep the black headed girl. She's very pretty and I bet she will have some colorful kids one day. 

I like Camos kids. I hope they sell some straws from him in the future. I'd love to have one or 2 of his kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  

Are they not selling straws from Camo currently? 

Here are some new pictures of Reddy's girls.  I really like them. Also a picture of Pocahontas.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

So cute. They look like they are smiling  Socks is getting wide. 

I'm not sure if they are selling straws. I couldn't find any thing about it. But I might just have to email them and ask.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes she is.  Really looking forward to watching her grow! 

I would ask Danette if she is selling straws from Camo. I think they might be? I know they have collected him twice...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roxi is getting big! Love her chest and color. She's gorgeous


----------



## crosscandyboers

Reddy's girls sure do have the "look"! Excited to see how they do in the show rings this spring!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  Not sure if we'll have a chance to show the traditional girl before she goes to her new home. Not sure if I'd want to anyway as I'm quite sure she'd place over Roxie... and that wouldn't make me happy! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Paint Me Proud (the buck)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pocahontas  She's so cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Abracadabra... my favorite.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And some group pics.  Love the shoe choice of my bro.


----------



## nancy d

All of them are just beautiful & the names are so perfect!
By the way did you load up on beach rocks or something that Paint Me Proud is standing on?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Nancy! Those are river rocks.  We got them 10 years ago... decorative ground cover I guess.


----------



## ksalvagno

They all look great!


----------



## Frosty

Looking good. Paint me proud looks like his name lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

I didn't realize how dark the little buck was. Very pretty. 
I like that both the girls have little black spots on their front legs.

And love the aussie. They are great dogs, couldn't imagine not having atleast one


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He's a handsome little guy. Love the ears!! 

I love the aussie too.  I guess the *herding instinct* gene didn't get passed to her. LOL We wanted to train her to herd our sheep back when we had those and she had no interest whatsoever. She's 11 1/2 and we've had her for 9 years.


----------



## Tenacross

What's he saying to that dappled head doeling? Gee he's a cute kid. I bet he's not spoiled by anybody.... ha... Dude, what's up with those shoes?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm not sure. Probably just saying hi. She's his favorite. He calls her "Caramel". Not sure why, but I think it's cute.  

I think those flip-flops belong to my 10 year old brother. Not sure why he picked those! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, Caramel could be a good name!  At least it's not "Baby Grey", we had 4 of those before I made him stop naming every single goat Baby Grey, and guess what, not ONE of them was even grey, they were as brown as brown can get, with jet black trim :lol: 
Love the shoe choice though :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That is SO funny!!! :lol: She's the only one he seems to have a name for.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The year I told him he couldn't name any more of them Baby Grey, he went with the alternative Gracie, she too was brown with black trim  But last year he named his baby goat Edna, so I think he's finally past the Grey thing :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, that's good.  He could have used something like "Grady" too.... :lol:


----------

